# No G.O. - Official Laker/Blazer Game Thread



## ROYisR.O.Y. (Apr 1, 2007)

any predictions?
i expect LMA and freeland to get a lot of minutes. dont be suprised if farmar goes off cause of our back court D


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Aldridge isn't playing either. Bone bruise. See Quick's blog.


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y. (Apr 1, 2007)

i just got off work and hadn't seen it yet. C'MON give us something to look forward to jeez


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y. (Apr 1, 2007)

any linkage?


----------



## sjla2kology101 (Apr 23, 2006)

wont be up till the game starts


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

ill try to give u guys the link first =D


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Now is when Webster should come in and score 20-30 points.


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

OT- anyone know why kevin durant didnt play today?


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y. (Apr 1, 2007)

whatsmyname said:


> OT- anyone know why kevin durant didnt play today?


espy's


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

ROYisR.O.Y. said:


> espy's


ahh i forgot thank you


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

i hope young mcroberts gets lots of PT tonight. I think he could do well against a weak LA inside presence.


----------



## Verro (Jul 4, 2005)

I'm expecting a big game from Freeland, something like 13/8.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Doesn't the game start at 7:30? Do we have a link?


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

They're doing the lineups on KXL....


----------



## mrkorb (Jun 25, 2007)

No link up on the NBA SL page yet.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

I have a feeling the link for the Blazer game will be the same as the link for the China/Boston game.


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia-live/nba/11562/500_nba-liveevent_060611.asx


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Samuel said:


> I have a feeling the link for the Blazer game will be the same as the link for the China/Boston game.


Where can I get th link?


----------



## malarky (Dec 18, 2006)

It looks like the Celtic/China game is just in the second quarter. I assume the game won't start until that game is finished.


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y. (Apr 1, 2007)

no oden no announcers


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

they're only using the arena announcer's mike. no crowd noise weird.


----------



## mrkorb (Jun 25, 2007)

What's up with the sound? Reminds me of listening to air traffic control. Think this might be why it was delayed? Some sort of technical difficulties.


----------



## BrewBlazer (Jun 24, 2007)

The links up...see above.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

YAY...3 secs of live video then buffering for 2 mins...I hope the whole game isnt like this


----------



## hollaback33 (Jun 30, 2007)

is this broadcast without sound? or is that just my computer...?


----------



## BlazeTop (Jan 22, 2004)

KXL Link?


----------



## jessiewang (Mar 1, 2007)

whatsmyname said:


> http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia-live/nba/11562/500_nba-liveevent_060611.asx


Thank you :clap:


----------



## hollaback33 (Jun 30, 2007)

oh just kidding i see now


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

whatsmyname said:


> http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia-live/nba/11562/500_nba-liveevent_060611.asx


Thanks!!!!! :clap:


----------



## BlazeTop (Jan 22, 2004)

http://www.kxl.com/listenlive.aspx


----------



## jessiewang (Mar 1, 2007)

hollaback33 said:


> is this broadcast without sound? or is that just my computer...?


There are only 1-2 sentences per min. It's not your computer's fault:yay:


----------



## c_note (Jan 30, 2007)

anyone know how to sync up the KXL internet broadcast with the video?


----------



## BlazeTop (Jan 22, 2004)

What is the point of not only giving Mancinelli PT but starting him on top of that?


----------



## BrewBlazer (Jun 24, 2007)

I'm getting commentary now...nice.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

this is pointless...cant watch for more than 2 seconds...will it get better through the game?


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

nba.com just linked kxl on their own. cool.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Well played nba.com!


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

mcbob can handle the ball


----------



## c_note (Jan 30, 2007)

nice I'm impressed


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

McRoberts had a very nice fadeway J. Webster is looking pretty good. Sergio needs work.


----------



## hollaback33 (Jun 30, 2007)

crowTrobot said:


> mcbob can handle the ball


he's always been a point-forward


----------



## Webster's Dictionary (Feb 26, 2004)

That was funny, Wheels and Tone were on during the break just talking to each other.


----------



## mrkorb (Jun 25, 2007)

MAS RipCity said:


> this is pointless...cant watch for more than 2 seconds...will it get better through the game?


Are you watching over a wireless connection? I switched from wireless to wired halfway through the first game, and the difference was night and day.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

That should be an assist for McBob.


----------



## c_note (Jan 30, 2007)

its definitely his connection


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Great play by Martell.


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

kxl is streamed with the webcast


----------



## c_note (Jan 30, 2007)

mcroberts is pretty good...


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

This has been by far the most entertaining game of the summer league for the Blazers.


----------



## c_note (Jan 30, 2007)

Lol Mike Rice!!!!


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

ha... silly rice


----------



## mrkorb (Jun 25, 2007)

"Turn down the commercials too, you *******!"

I LOL'd at KXL.


----------



## RW#30 (Jan 1, 2003)

go Mike. A-bomb


----------



## Webster's Dictionary (Feb 26, 2004)

Mike: Turn down those commercials you *******!


----------



## BlazeTop (Jan 22, 2004)

I love this unedited off-air chatter


----------



## BlazerFan (May 26, 2005)

c_note said:


> Lol Mike Rice!!!!



Wasn't sure if anyone else caught that.:clap2:


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

Lol Did U Hear Wheels Say *******???


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Koponen knows 2 speeds to play in. Full and Full.


----------



## mrkorb (Jun 25, 2007)

Who's the idiot running the instant replay machine? Do we really need to see EVERY basket again while play goes on in the game?


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

mrkorb said:


> Who's the idiot running the instant replay machine? Do we really need to see EVERY basket again while play goes on in the game?


Meh. This is pretty good for a free webcast. I'm not complaining.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

mrkorb said:


> Who's the idiot running the instant replay machine? Do we really need to see EVERY basket again while play goes on in the game?



that is pretty annoying


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y. (Apr 1, 2007)

koppy looks good


----------



## stupendous (Feb 17, 2003)

Dang, Koponen has a nice jumpshot!


----------



## stupendous (Feb 17, 2003)

Terrible shot by McRoberts...wow.


----------



## Webster's Dictionary (Feb 26, 2004)

They got smart and muted during the break :lol:


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

nice play so far. i swear webster is such an enigma. i can never get a grip on his progress.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

didnt someone say as shole during the last break?


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

Webster's Dictionary said:


> They got smart and muted during the break :lol:


now they need to get smart and unmute it when action resumes.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

Webster's Dictionary said:


> They got smart and muted during the break :lol:



or maybe somebody complained and they cut the feed..


----------



## c_note (Jan 30, 2007)

they muted the whole thing now


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Webster's Dictionary said:


> They got smart and muted during the break :lol:


But apparently not smart enough to turn the mute off when play resumed.


----------



## Webster's Dictionary (Feb 26, 2004)

Crap, back to PA.


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

aww no more kxl


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Webster having a great half IMO.


----------



## Superblaze (Aug 6, 2006)

the mute sucks


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

where are you guys watching this on?

oh someone email the radio guys and tell them the oden and aldridge are "THE THUNDER BROTHERS!"


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Bah I am on Pandora listening to the Prodigy channel anyhow :biggrin:


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

why no more kxl...wtf?


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Utherhimo said:


> where are you guys watching this on?
> 
> oh someone email the radio guys and tell them the oden and aldridge are "THE THUNDER BROTHERS!"


Where? I am at home in front of my computer.

The link can be found on 


http://www.nba.com/summerleague2007/index.html

hit the watch link


----------



## mrkorb (Jun 25, 2007)

The NBA must have their head up their @$$ tech-wise for this game. Busted shot clock, late posting of the link, no on screen graphics, shatty play-by-play audio, constant annoying instant replays. Must be summer league for NBA-TV as well.


----------



## c_note (Jan 30, 2007)

awww c'mon, I wanna see magic!!


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

Where/how do I watch the web-cast?
I lost KXL.
gatorpops


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

lol halftime show???


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

gatorpops said:


> Where/how do I watch the web-cast?
> I lost KXL.
> gatorpops


http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia-live/nba/11562/500_nba-liveevent_060611.asx


----------



## PhilK (Jul 7, 2005)

Lol this whole broadcast is getting bizzare 

Lol at wheels laughing and Mike Rice calling him an A$$h0le during the "Commercials" :lol:


----------



## Superblaze (Aug 6, 2006)

this broadcast compared to the last two is just downright lame


----------



## hollaback33 (Jun 30, 2007)

the no commentary is just painful


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

god no one can shoot free throws except martell


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

i liked M's pull-up jumper....


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

blue32 said:


> i liked M's pull-up jumper....


Martell is having a very good game. He's finally hitting some shots and he even took a charge.

I guess he should score more because of LMA and Oden not being in the lineup...

regardless, its nice to see him hitting shots.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Crittenton's game looks a bit like Roy's. Anyone else agree?


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y. (Apr 1, 2007)

yuyuza1 said:


> Crittenton's game looks a bit like Roy's. Anyone else agree?


if my connection wasnt aweful and i could tell what is going on i would agree


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Monty, put Kopy in the game!


----------



## c_note (Jan 30, 2007)

Damn McRoberts is an excellent passer for a big man...I've seen him make at least 3 awesome passes so far.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

I just noticed something interesting. Webster has attempted no 3's so far. Yet look how much better his game is.


----------



## c_note (Jan 30, 2007)

Do these refs have a foul quota they must achieve or something? Getting ridiculous.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

how come bynum isn't playing?


----------



## rx2web (Jul 27, 2004)

anyone keeping score?


----------



## c_note (Jan 30, 2007)

I think McRoberts would be a great backup for LMA. He would be able to run the high pick-and-roll extremely well. Great draft pick (or lucky) by us.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I guess he was compared to Cwebb for a reason...great passing big man.


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

sergio is still committing bad turnovers for no apparent reason. forcing passes....


----------



## rx2web (Jul 27, 2004)

I've been watching for only 15 minutes. I think portland has scored once, it's all turnover laker score, turnover laker score....etc etc etc


----------



## c_note (Jan 30, 2007)

That pass wasn't his fault, if you're referring to the one I'm thinking of. That idiot he passed to should have been cutting.


----------



## c_note (Jan 30, 2007)

Actually nm, that was Koponen. Sergio has 0 TO on nba.com


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

McRoberts is a great passer.

He's made some great feeds to cutters. Hard to believe he is a big man. Bring in Sabas to teach him, LMA and Oden and we would have an insane group of players in the post.

McRoberts might actually be the best passing big man we have.


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

martel needs to get back into ths game...


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

Crittenton looks impressive as well. I think he was a great pick for LA. I can see him starting for them in a few years.


----------



## c_note (Jan 30, 2007)

Five5even said:


> McRoberts is a great passer.
> 
> He's made some great feeds to cutters. Hard to believe he is a big man. Bring in Sabas to teach him, LMA and Oden and we would have an insane group of players in the post.
> 
> McRoberts might actually be the best passing big man we have.


Ya easily. He might be a better passer than Jarrett Jack even, haha. Probably pretty close.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

I was just wondering if McRoberts could play SF. He looked like he might fit in that position.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

I don't care if it is Summer League, I HATE losing to that damn team. :azdaja:

As per usual, a Laker victory coincides with a big advantage at the charity stripe.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

8 pts 4 rebounds 4 assists for McBob on 4-8 shooting. Nice night.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

hasoos said:


> I was just wondering if McRoberts could play SF. He looked like he might fit in that position.


I've heard mention of that possibility. It's so crazy, it just might work! :biggrin: He is mobile. That would be a fun big lineup.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

ugh 0-3 in summer league...i need at least 1 win to hold me over for the summer


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Josh is definatley the best passing big man we have. He really, really needs to work on post moves and strength. The guy has absolutley no muscle tone at all.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

ThatBlazerGuy said:


> Josh is definatley the best passing big man we have. He really, really needs to work on post moves and strength. The guy has absolutley no muscle tone at all.


Mr.McRoberts, meet Mr. Medina.

Mr. Medina, this is Mr. McRoberts.

That should take care of it.

BNM


----------



## audienorrisatomicdog (Feb 13, 2007)

can someone post a link to a replay of the game?


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

medina is one of the best in the US!


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

haven't seen the game, but koponen finally got to play at the point, right? how did he do?


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

audienorrisatomicdog said:


> can someone post a link to a replay of the game?


http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia/nba/nbacom/summer_league/summer07_lalpor_30.asx


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

RipCity9 said:


> I don't care if it is Summer League, I HATE losing to that damn team. :azdaja:
> 
> As per usual, a Laker victory coincides with a big advantage at the charity stripe.


Agreed. I hate losing to the Lakers under *any *circumstances.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Utherhimo said:


> medina is one of the best in the US!


Only if you actually leverage his talents. For reference, see Travis Outlaw who still only weighs 215 pounds. I was hoping Sergio would show up looking like he had actually worked out a little this year, and he still appears like he is a string bean straight out of high school.


----------

